# Questions following 20 wk scan



## peabirdtrio (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi there

Wondering if you can help me regarding my 20 week scan today.  The sonographer noted that I had a low lying anterior placenta, and having indicated to her that I have had a previous c-section, she's calling me back for another scan at 28 weeks.

I'm planning a c-section anyway, but she also mentioned that I may have to change hospitals to have the section (to the largest regional hospital). She also mentioned additional lobes to the placenta and placenta accreditor  - I wonder if she meant placenta accreta ? 

Have come away wondering if she actually saw these things or is indicating potential risks. Accreta sounds very scary! 

Just wondering if in your experience you've come across this, or is it more likely a consultant needs to make a diagnosis?

cheers

Pea x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,
She would be able to see additional lobes, often called succenturiate lobes, but I'm not sure about placenta accreta, (which, yes, I think she must have meant). You are more at risk of accreta due to the scar tissue from the previous section. However, there is plenty of time for it to move out of the way and you cam stay at the smaller hospital. It would be the consultant that would make that decision, based on her report of the scan,
All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## peabirdtrio (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you very much 

Mind more at ease  - esp the bit about having time for things to change, and that the consultant will make the decisions!  

Peax


----------

